# Bruce Vs. Frankenstein (2011)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Calling all Bruce Campbell fans!

AICN received a very cool email from the man himself announcing this new project, a sequel to *My Name Is Buce (2007)*:

_Hello everyone. Bruce Campbell here. This urgent message is short, because my keystrokes are monitored and I fear for my life. My partner at Dark Horse comics, Mike Richardson (normally a very rational and talented man), threatened to have his foot soldiers "crush my spleen" if I did what I am about to do. But the fans deserve to know, so with great trepidation I officially announce Bruce Vs. Frankenstein, the sequel to My Name is Bruce. Principal photography begins this fall in Oregon. I'd like to live long enough to see the cameras roll, so please, for the love of God, do not tell anyone - I can't risk this announcement getting back to Mike! Thank you._

http://www.aintitcool.com/node/43676

Who else is lookin' forward to this one?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great news, I just watched "My Name Is Bruce" over the weekend. It was definitely on the cheesy side, but that was there aim.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love Bruce Campbell He gets paid to have a blast doing cheesy, campy B-movies. What more could you want out of an actor's life?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Bruce updated MTV about the project -

http://moviesblog.mtv.com/2010/08/24/bruce-campbell-interview-the-evil-dead-blu-ray/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great interview - Bruce Campbell is such a no-frills kind of actor that he's very refreshing


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

"the 'Mad, Mad, Mad World' of horror movies"

nice!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wonder where it's filmed, in oregon, How would they feel about a 20something haunter paying an unexpected visit?? lol. When Twilight(also in Oregon) was filmed fans snuck on set and I heard it got quite annoying.


----------

